# Stain sweating Help



## Waldo (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello: I made a large picture frame. I put one coat of stain on and after 8 hrs. it is still sweating. I wipe the thing and 10 min. later it is starting to sweat again. I sure cannot put a finish on with it doing this. any body know how long this type of thing takes to stop?
Thank You Waldo :huh: :huh:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Waldo said:


> Hello: I made a large picture frame. I put one coat of stain on and after 8 hrs. it is still sweating. I wipe the thing and 10 min. later it is starting to sweat again. I sure cannot put a finish on with it doing this. any body know how long this type of thing takes to stop?
> Thank You Waldo :huh: :huh:



"Sweating"...what do you mean? What kind of wood? How did you prep it? What kind of stain? Do you mean it's not drying?


----------



## chili cook (Feb 19, 2010)

Just from the little info you gave , I'm not too sure . But I would think the type of wood your using along with temp. and humidity might also be a factor.

Chili


----------



## Waldo (Jul 21, 2009)

*Stain Sweating*



cabinetman said:


> "Sweating"...what do you mean? What kind of wood? How did you prep it? What kind of stain? Do you mean it's not drying?
> 
> Very sorry about the lack of info. It is made of white Ash. The stain used was Min wax light walnut. It was applied using a brush over 24 hrs. ago. I left it on 10 min. before wiping it dry. I have re wiped 6 different times since. As far as the meaning of sweating is the piece is dry except for little beads of liquid coming out of the wood. The temp was is 70 deg. with humidity of 35% Which is controlled to stay at that. Prep on the wood was just sanding to 400 grit. Thank you again Waldo :huh: :huh:
> 
> ...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Without seeing a picture or knowing what the liquid is, I'll say you sanded too smoothly, and didn't get adequate penetration of the stain. I would have stopped at 180x.












 





 

*
*


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

I've stained ash sanded to 220 grit without problem. 

That minwax stuff should be dry to touch as soon as you apply it and wipe it dry. I am wondering if your stain is mixed properly or if it went bad or something.


----------



## ~WoodChuck~ (Jan 17, 2009)

If there is any thinner in the finish, the thinner brings the finish back to the surface as it evaporates. It can also happen if the project goes from a cool place to a warm place while it cures. with larger pore woods such as ash, the larger retaining cavity is more likely to bleed out. Just keep wiping it every hour or so until it cures. The second coat will be fine.


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

I had that happen in my rookie days. I was using oil based stain. I think it was Fuller O'brien's. The room was on the cool side, the wood was oak. That stuff bled out in dark drops for hours. I switched to lacquer based stains and never looked back. No bleeding and ready to seal in one hour or less. No wet stain blushing under sealers either. DIY products are made slow . . . supposedly fool proof. To me, they're nasty to work with.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 21, 2009)

*wood sweating stain.*



ash123 said:


> I had that happen in my rookie days. I was using oil based stain. I think it was Fuller O'brien's. The room was on the cool side, the wood was oak. That stuff bled out in dark drops for hours. I switched to lacquer based stains and never looked back. No bleeding and ready to seal in one hour or less. No wet stain blushing under sealers either. DIY products are made slow . . . supposedly fool proof. To me, they're nasty to work with.


The stain I used was an oil based stain. I think maybe I sanded a little to much,going for that glass look. Every time I walked past it yesterday,if it had any sweating I wiped it down with a dry rag. Last night it was 3 hours with no sweating so I wiped it down again and put a coat of finnish on. I have not looked at it yet today but I feel it will be ok.
Every time I ask a question here I learn much more than just the question I asked. Thank you All Waldo :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Doesn't the instructions on the can say to sand to 220 grit?


----------



## Waldo (Jul 21, 2009)

*Stain Sweating*



Colt W. Knight said:


> Doesn't the instructions on the can say to sand to 220 grit?


Yes it does. So I am an idiot.


----------

